# Prayer's for Dallas!  UPDATED!  HE'S BAAACCKK



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2007)

he just had a seizure or something at the Oink and they
took him to the hospital...Bill The Grill Guy just called.
No other details at this point.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 28, 2007)

prayers are with him


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2007)

Kloset BBQ is Dallas, team name is Double D's.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got a call from Woodman...was going to wait until I had more info until I posted...but Cappy posted...

I have no more info than he was carted out to the hospital via ambulance.  Will report ASA I know more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my Lord.

Prayers going up as I type.

Hang in there Dallas!

Keep us posted guys and let us know if there is anything we can do.

 

peace and prayers
mike
<><


----------



## Griff (Sep 28, 2007)

Fingers crossed. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers going out from this end...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope he's okay!   Keep us posted guys.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers a plenty from this end..  Hope all that ends well..


----------



## allie (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope he's ok!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 28, 2007)

I pray God's will be done for him in this situation.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!

I sure hope he's OK!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2007)

just heard he's being treated and should be released tonight.
It might be a blood sugar thing.  Don't know if he will try
to come back to the cook site.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just talked to Bruce and all he could say was duhhhhhhhhhhh! :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dallas is a good guy, prayers headed his way


----------



## john a (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope all goes well Dallas!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 28, 2007)

I pray that all is well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

So?
What do we know guys?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2007)

I talked to Bruce and Witt a few mins. ago (3:50am) and Bruce said that Dallas is back in his hotel room resting..He is not allowed to cook nor drive home...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2007)

Dallas is back at the site and will turn in meat!  Says he feels fine!
his team mates and some guys from some other teams all got everything started!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go Dallas! A true BBQ'er! I think he was just a little scared about having to stay at Dave's if he didn't get better!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 29, 2007)

Praise the LORD Dallas is fine!!! Now win Man!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

That would be so cool if he won a 1st Place or something.

JB's kind of guy....Shaken but not Stirred!!!
Go Dallas! [and that pains me to say as a Redskins fan]

peace and more prayers
mike
<><


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 29, 2007)

Dallas is one of the truly class guys in BBQ


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2007)

Good to hear Dallas is out of the hospital and back at the Oink. I agree with Mike H, a trophy would be way cool.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2007)

YOU GO DALLAS!!
Glad to hear you're back in the saddle


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2007)

Dallas and his teammates are a bunch of gamers..


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> That would be so cool if he won a 1st Place or something.
> 
> JB's kind of guy....Shaken but not Stirred!!!
> Go Dallas! [*and that pains me to say as a Redskins fan*][/size]
> ...



Now everything is clear!!!!!

That goes for Larry too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Back on topic...I was there for Dallas's incident and it got really scary once I realized it was him.  One of the organizers came up to me and asked for an EMT and I went to get Dallas' wife since she is a nurse...not knowing it was Dallas they were working on...by the way, they had to do CPR on him so it was really dicey for a few moments.  By the time I ran to get her the EMT's were on the scene.  I stood there talking to George Booth and when they put him on the gurney is when I realized it was Dallas.  I told George "Holy shit, that's Dallas".  I went over to the ambulance and asked where they were taking him and explained he was a friend of mine and gave him his name.  I literally ran(yes, I ran) to Dallas's spot and told his wife that it was Dallas who was in trouble.  They worked on him for a few more minutes then took him to the hospital.  Glad to hear everything seems to be okay as he has to go to a neurologist on Monday to get checked out.  Hope everything is cool since he's going to the Royal with me next weekend and I know how bad he wants to go.  Let's say some more prayers in hopes there's nothing more serious going on.  Good thing this didn't happen on the way up.  He was on the highway not 15 minutes before this happened.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thank You Dear Friends!*

" The grandest prize for me was all the support shown to my team, my family, and myself."





First Place baby!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Thank You Dear Friends!*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> " The grandest prize for me was all the support shown to my team, my family, and myself."
> 
> 
> oh shit, I was trying to respond to this post and edited it by accident!
> ...


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

GLad your back on your feet and that you got to make turn in.. and the 7th place brisket didnt hurt either!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Thank You Dear Friends!*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":l4s7ywnq]" The grandest prize for me was all the support shown to my team, my family, and myself."
> 
> 
> oh shit, I was trying to respond to this post and edited it by accident!
> ...


[/quote:l4s7ywnq]

IDIOT!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Thank You Dear Friends!*



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1smbec06][quote="Kloset BBQR":1smbec06]" The grandest prize for me was all the support shown to my team, my family, and myself."
> 
> 
> oh shit, I was trying to respond to this post and edited it by accident!
> ...



IDIOT![/quote:1smbec06][/quote:1smbec06]
And it wasn't even after 3PM :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

It is the weekend.  geez, first mistake after 2 (thankless) years of modding this forum.

I'm going back to Basso.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It is the weekend.  geez, first mistake after 2 (thankless) years of modding this forum.
> 
> I'm going back to Basso.


Thanks......and I'll miss you


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

ok, if I'm missed, I'll stay.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll vote and let you know


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

that's it, I'm back to Basso.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does he miss you?


----------



## Unity (Sep 30, 2007)

Where do we vote? _I_ miss Cappy.   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to put a stop to this "voting on moderators" stuff right now. Cap'n, I got your back. 

<Griff>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 30, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Where do we vote? _I_ miss Cappy.
> 
> --John  8)



John, it was great meeting you Saturday!!  I was impressed and honored you drove all that way just to meet me!


----------



## Unity (Sep 30, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg, I knew it was my best opportunity to pay homage to you, short of riding to Cleveland.   

--John  8) 
(Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with riding to Cleveland .... )


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 30, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John it was a pleasure meeting you Saturday also...Greg, he was only kidding about going to Cleveland...no one intentionally goes to Cleveland.


----------



## Unity (Sep 30, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> John it was a pleasure meeting you Saturday


Thanks, Bruce, likewise. I'm also glad I was able to see Bill and Brian again, and to meet Chris, Dallas, Danielle, Dave, Kevin, Rich, Tim, and spouses and team members. Of course, meeting Greg -- _Mister _BBQ Central -- was awesome.   

--John  8)


----------



## wittdog (Sep 30, 2007)

It was nice meeting you John..that was one of the highlights of the comp for me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It is the weekend.  geez, first mistake after 2 (thankless) years of modding this forum.
> 
> I'm going back to Basso.



See ya!


----------



## DaleP (Oct 1, 2007)

I am glad you are doing better Dallas. 
I want to start the FIRECAPPYDOTCOM. asap. Whos with me?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 1, 2007)

Dittos Dallas...glad to here your upswinging. 

bigwheel


----------

